# East Mids Mid Week Evening Meet, 25th Jan, New Venue M1 J24



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

So new year and a new location for this months evening meet. Going to try it this time and see how it goes with a pub somewhere near Junction 24 of the M1. Just got to decide on the actual location, when I've spoken to Kev I'll post it up as he had a couple of good suggestions.

Either way it will be a 7:30pm meet time on Thursday 25th January.

*Update... Location Details...*

*The Kings Arms
Derby Rd, Hathern, Loughborough, Leicestershire LE12 5LD 
Tel: 01509 844050*

*From Junction 24 of the M1, take the A6 towards Kegworth and Loughborough,

Go right through Kegworth, past the 30mph speed camera ,

Road turns to national limit, changes to dual caridgeway,

After road goes back to single lane the pub is on the left within a few mins.*

*Who's up for this one?*

Nem
MK1-TT
TTK
TTDunc
Windy
TThriller + Minxx
Crooky
YogiBear + Cathryn (Hopefully)
Julie
antjbarker
Toshiba (hopefully)

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick, I'd like to come to this and the new venue but I'm in Poland that date for five days!! 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I'll be organising a cruise date as well as another evening meet in Feb so I'm sure you'll be able to get up to another one soon.

Also let me know of any dates for your area and I'll see what I'm doing 

Nick


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi there

I will try and get along to this 

Enjoyed the last meeting

Cheers

Mark


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

will make it with new quad exhausts fitted!!!! :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ttduncjames said:


> will make it with new quad exhausts fitted!!!! :roll:


Good Lad!!

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

We'll see if get over for this one, especially as it's a new venue to try out.

Dave


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi folks ....!!!

Long time no speak, hope you are all well ..?
Count me in please..!!!
New venue at M1 J24 sounds good,Me & Nick had talked about this before.There is a reasonably nice pub about 2 miles from J24 on the A6,similar to the Snipe as Nick mentioned.
It's in Hathern & is called the King's Arms , it'a a no-smoking pub,clean tidy 
& presentable !!!
Oh and over the road from the pub is a 9 mile lane that is just cracking,
even in the dark ,i use it everyday for work - it's got twists,tight turns,
off camber,quick bits too , just what a TT was made for ......
I know that Nick,Dave & Frasier will almost certainly like it ...!!!!!!

Nick i have sent you PM incl directions ,
take care , hope to see you on the 25th .!!!

Kev ':twisted:' (TTK)


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Heres a map of the Kings Arms at Hathern

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...=y&bi=~&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Nick, I'd like to come to this and the new venue but I'm in Poland that date for five days!! 8)


Not bringing some more illegals back i hope Emma! :lol: :lol:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

faulky said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > Nick, I'd like to come to this and the new venue but I'm in Poland that date for five days!! 8)
> ...


I can fit at least 6 in the qS without the rear seats!! :lol:


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Sorry Nick, I'm in London that day....so I won't be back in time.


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

I should be able to make this one.
See you all then


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

will try to get to this one..be my first meet so be gentle!!

ps is this a partner thing or is it a lads night?!

cheers windy


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Be good for some new faces indeed!

I normally have the GF with me and other also bring partners. The more other halfs which come the better really, they can chat together and we got to look at cars for longer lol!

I've been down to the Kings Arms this afternoon for some food to check the place out, it's very nice indeed, tons of space for us to park and get some photos all lined up. I've got a table booked for the 25th at 8pm for 10 people, they can add more easliy if needed which I think we might  but at least we've got a space allocated.

I'll update the top post with directions in a min.

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Nick, me and cathryn will try and make it but i will have to let you know closer to the date


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Nick,
This is an excellent location and one that Club GTi used to use and may still do? This is a much more central location for Notts/Derby/Leics ie the East Midlands and will likely pull people in from the West Mids with a quick run up the A42 to the venue.
Unfortunately I can't make this one but I will look forward to the next one here which I am sure will prove a success!
Regards,
Chris (Mctavish)
PS. Booked Isle of Man looking forward to it already!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well the plan is to alternate between this location and the other one each month, so we'll see how it goes.

I've also got my deposit down for the Isle of man, so should be a good weekend 

Nick


----------



## Gr4y40 (May 10, 2005)

Cant make this one as its Midweek but I will be definetly up for the next weekend one.


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

hi nick

count me in

Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Think its a bit too far, will see.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Toshiba said:
 

> Think its a bit too far, will see.


No problem mate, it's a very nice venue tho. If not ther'll be next months evening meet back at the usual place.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Nick

Just, er, ah hem, er... bumping your thread mate :roll:

See you Thursday

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> Just, er, ah hem, er... bumbing your thread mate :roll:
> 
> ...


I sincerely hope you mean bumPing and not the above 

Nick


----------



## suby786 (Jan 2, 2007)

i would love to come as i live in Leicester and im a student @ Lboro University so i could come BUT i have an exam the next day so i cant make it 

i will try and come the next time... my 1st TT meet... damnnn (postponed)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

suby786 said:


> i would love to come as i live in Leicester and im a student @ Lboro University so i could come BUT i have an exam the next day so i cant make it
> 
> i will try and come the next time... my 1st TT meet... damnnn (postponed)


Thats a shame mate, I'll be at the pub from about half 6 actually, so if you wanted to pop over for an hour earlier you're more than welcome if you don't want to be out all night.

If not I'll let you know about the next one when planned.

Nick


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

tthriller you would not put a post on here just to bump the thread would you ..... like this one?[/quote]


----------



## jonmacg (Jan 14, 2006)

Hmm...I live in Loughborough and work in East Leake, bit far for me....

Seriously tho, if the ex gf wasnt coming to visit il be there like a shot....

Come to think of it, what the hell am I doing seeing her anyway?!


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

jonmacg said:


> Hmm...I live in Loughborough and work in East Leake, bit far for me....
> 
> Seriously tho, if the ex gf wasnt coming to visit il be there like a shot....
> 
> Come to think of it, what the hell am I doing seeing her anyway?!


Good lad thats the sprit!!!


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Great Evening,must stop reading Max. :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

ttduncjames said:


> Great Evening,must stop reading Max. :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Great Evening Nick and good company as always,enjoyed the blast afterwards too,that soundtrack is something else.
Another one to add to the mod list.

See you soon

Kev ':twisted:'


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

enjoyed it v much....nearly as much as this months MAX POWER and to think it all started with the quad exhausts..

windy


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh, the quad exhaust was indeed the start of it all. Then the loud, but subtle, sound system too... 

Also, to back my story up about Karen at UK Performance being woken up at 5am: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=78491 And I quote Duncan "I wonderd why he sounded rather short with me on the phone..." Absoulte Classic! :lol:

Was a really good evening I thought, amazing turnout for a cold January evening too. Think I got to chat to everyone for at least some of the time. Hope to see you lot again at the next one too. Will be a cruise for definate and I'm looking at Sunday the 18th Feb at the minute, if you want to make a diary note for it now.

Thanks for all for coming, nice to see my organising the meets is worthwhile.

Not the best pics, but a recordof the evening anyway...




























Nick


----------

